# Rebedding new pads



## thndr8 (May 9, 2005)

*Rebedding old pads*

Can you rebed brake pads? I have about 5K since new hawks and rotors and it brakes fine in the dry. It's in the wet that give me the problem. Here's the thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4700727
Wondering if rebedding the pads would help.


_Modified by thndr8 at 7:23 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: Rebedding old pads (thndr8)*

It certainly wouldn't hurt anything and will probably help a little. Pads/rotors can be rebedded at any time.


----------



## AutoEtienneAigner (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Rebedding old pads (IJM)*

ok, im gonna ask at the risk of looking like a newb, what is rebedding?


----------



## thndr8 (May 9, 2005)

Breaking in of new pads. It's in the FAQ.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Rebedding old pads (thndr8)*

As stated in the previous thread, rebed will not 'hurt', but you will not achieve the highest possible effectiveness. Resurfacing the pad face and the disk would be in order for that, more than what a typical person would want to do.
Also keep in mind, wet vs dry performance. Different friction materials (and disk materials/coatings) will have different corrosion clean up, meaning they performance differently when it's wet in comparison to dry and with other types of friction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

